# Non-plastisol feeling transfers? Do they exist



## uamarkl (Apr 12, 2013)

hello I am new to the forum and I have quick question.I have tested out versatrans,transfer express,ace for screen printed transfers. Im looking for a transfer that has the look and feel of traditional NON-plastisol screen print.example (opaque ,rough feeling ,durable) kind of like paint. thanks for reading
-mark


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Get samples from Quick-Trans and Semo.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So you want plastic that does not feel like plastic.......I have never seen that and I have samples from most on this list....http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html 1st post.....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I just assumed he meant direct printed plastisol without knowing it but maybe he meant something else though I don't know what.


----------

